# 2014 Bobcat S630 Skidsteer for Sale



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2008)

2014 Bobcat S630. It has 1325 hrs. Full service from dealer done at 1248 hrs. That includes every filter and fluid changed. We bought this in December of 2021 for snow removal with the plan to sell in the spring. We have two others and don't need a third. Machine runs great! Tires are brand new and are one of the best tires for a wheeled skidsteer. Fully enclosed with heat and AC, radio, power bobtach, bucket leveling, and suspension seat. Controls are switchable from foot and hand control to SJC hand controls, 2 speed, keyless start. It does come with a bobcat brand bucket.(not shown) Asking $38,500 Please call or text if interested for more information. Two19-8six3-4one74


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice clean looking machine, as well as your shop….btw, I’m pretty sure you meant those are ACS controls…??…>>>> hand & foot, or switchable to what some like to call “Case controls”.


----------



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you! Yes your right SJC controls. Shop is brand new moving into it this week!
Also machine is sold!


----------

